# Mag Pouches



## MilTroop (Apr 25, 2010)

I am trying to decide which type of mag pouches are better, the ones secured with bungees or the ones with a velcro flap. Which do you guys use and why?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I prefer the Tactical Tailor velcro flap pouch with the bungee sinch cord. They allow you to use a flap when your running around doing whatever, but if your doing a raid or DA type mission you can tuck the flap in the pouch and use the sinch cord to keep the mags secured. Short of hanging upside down, they stay put. They also allow you to run 1,2 or 3 mags per a pouch, so you can load out for the mission with out having to change out gear or add too... I don't care for the bungee strap secured pouch's.


----------



## MilTroop (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'm looking at this pouch that has some sort of toaster type thing. When you open the pouch the first mag pops up.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Right.................. Well I guess that works good for the airsoft world! Good luck with your toaster mag pouch...


----------



## MilTroop (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm getting this for airsoft/milsim and for when I go into the military. So would this actually be a good piece of kit to use in real combat?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 26, 2010)

They will issue you what you need.  I wouldn't use that in the field.  It's nothing but a marketing gimmick IMO.  Eat your heart out though.  

WTF is milsim (yes, I know what it stands for)?  Is this the PC way of saying Airsoft, without have the retarded reputation the Airsofters have?  :doh:

Edit:  I guess they are two different things since you listed them separately in your profile.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I would not know dude, I have never used it. I was a little tipsy last night when I posted that dick head reply, don't pay any attention to it... ;)


----------



## MilTroop (Apr 26, 2010)

Airsoft is one one way to simulate military operations. I am just trying to create a loadout that is realistic and made up of gear that actual military/SOF would use.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 26, 2010)

Real military units use both, a lot of it depends on the unit and the mission.

I like the velcro pouches because they hold the magazines very securely and in my opinion keep out more dirt and grit.  But I also have a job that doesn't require stealth or a lot of very quick mag changes.  If it's not a life or death decision, go with whatever looks coolest.  I think the bungee pouches have a higher "cool" factor.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 27, 2010)

MilTroop said:


> Airsoft is one one way to simulate military operations. I am just trying to create a loadout that is realistic and made up of gear that actual military/SOF would use.


 
I don't see many soldiers using the toaster pouch (maybe a tacticool fobbit).  I have a chest rig with bungees.  If I add more mag pouches, they are usually the ones with the velcro cover.  Most of the time, it is all mission dependent.  Different missions require different setups.  Use what works for you, and in your milsim stuff, just look at pics of different kits and set something up that works well for what your role is.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 27, 2010)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I don't see many soldiers using the toaster pouch (maybe a tacticool fobbit).  I have a chest rig with bungees.  If I add more mag pouches, they are usually the ones with the velcro cover.  Most of the time, it is all mission dependent.  Different missions require different setups.  Use what works for you, and in your milsim stuff, just look at pics of different kits and set something up that works well for what your role is.


 
Drinking from the tacticoolaid is never healthy! :doh:


----------



## MilTroop (Apr 27, 2010)

Does this gear from Recon Tactical look good? Specifically the double mag pouch with the flap.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 27, 2010)

MilTroop said:


> Does this gear from Recon Tactical look good? Specifically the double mag pouch with the flap.



No.

From a user and a designer/builder perspective.

He is using cool acronyms to make airsoft kiddies cream in their panties.  The double pouch design is a rip of the MOLLE M-4 pouch and the exposed seams under the lid will fray out in no time.  Nothing they are selling is better than what you will get issued.  The whole 500d vs 1000d thing is BS.  500d has 75% of the durability of 1000d but half the weight.  You will most likely have swapped your pouches out for a new cam pattern before you wear them out.

I reccomend in this order:
Eagle
Emdom
DBT

Whatever you do dont be the fuckwit who gets new pouches every FTX and his IA drills suffer for it.  Get used to something and stick with it, your life and the lives of others may depend on you getting your blaster back into action at the speed of light.  

I run Eagle M4 doubles on mine (with the 1 1/2" elastic replaced with replaceable shock cord) like JAB said for the same reasons.  I have two Shingles on my RBAV only so I can keep my pistol mags up there as well.  Muscle memory is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 27, 2010)

MilTroop said:


> Does this gear from Recon Tactical look good? Specifically the double mag pouch with the flap.


 
I would not buy that stuff....

Dude I have used these pouch's for two deployments, they last and are hands down my first pick for a ammo pouch...

http://www.tacticaltailor.com/3mag556pouch.aspx

As I said before you can use it to hold 1,2, or 3 magazines, it also allows you to tuck the flap in and sinch the cord so the magazines don't bounce out of your kit...

I have used these  DBT pouch's state side and I liked them well... Not my first round pick but they will do the job...

http://diamondbacktactical.com/prod...cal-M4M16-Triple-Mag-Pouch-Holds-6,116,36.htm

Personally I would just buy what ever is cheap that will get you through your play time, then when you join the military they will issue you what they want you to have... After you have a year or so under your belt in the military, you will know what you do and don't like and then you can spend your money on kit you think is better... Hell I bet after you been around a while and prove not to be a retard, someone might just give you some kit to play with.... Lord knows Shadow Spear members have enough kit to dress out a good size Army...


----------



## pardus (Apr 27, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> I would not know dude, I have never used it. I was a little tipsy last night when I posted that dick head reply, don't pay any attention to it... ;)


 
So you are saying you're a complete wanker?

I agree!     LMAO!


My favourite pouch is the one with the thing on the side that does this if you touch it over here, It's AWESOME!


----------



## pardus (Apr 27, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> Lord knows Shadow Spear members have enough kit to dress out a good size Army...


 
Hook me up wankers, I've been issued Vietnam era webbing... :uhh:


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 27, 2010)

pardus said:


> Hook me up wankers, I've been issued Vietnam era webbing... :uhh:


 
What do you need?  I just gave away my old CIRAS sorry.  Ive got a slicked up Patt 83 Yarpy assault vest in a trunk.  Its set up for 10 mags and 6 40mm with the normal pouches for water and non killing people stuff.


----------



## MilTroop (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm gonna go with the Tactical Tailor 3 Mag 5.56 Pouch. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## AWP (Apr 27, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> when you join the military they will issue you what they want you to have... After you have a year or so under your belt in the military, you will know what you do and don't like and then you can spend your money on kit you think is better.



This should be the first answer in any "What do I buy thread?" by a wannabe.


----------



## pardus (Apr 27, 2010)

Mac_NZ said:


> What do you need?  I just gave away my old CIRAS sorry.  Ive got a slicked up Patt 83 Yarpy assault vest in a trunk.  Its set up for 10 mags and 6 40mm with the normal pouches for water and non killing people stuff.


 
Ah Fuck, I carried a CIRAS on my last tracking course, great rig.

What cam is the Yarpy? I'd be keen for that.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 27, 2010)

Nutria brown with a earth brown and flat green krylon fish net cam job.  Ill send you a pic when I dig it out of the mess the house move created.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 27, 2010)

pardus said:


> Hook me up wankers, I've been issued Vietnam era webbing... :uhh:


 
You should have said something 3 weeks ago clown, I just traded off a Tactical Tailor "great condition" ACU MAV with X harness to HeloMedic. He is giving it a test drive to see if and what he likes... Keep tab's on him b/c he may not like it or may want to ditch parts of it for other kit... I traded him for a Woodland US issue Rifle kit (less mag pouches), I don't really need it so if you do i'll send it off to you.... 

Send me a PM with what you need/want or think you may need... Keep in mind you will only need it for drill's and AT, when you deploy in the NG you get fitted out with all the latest and greatest (i.e. Armor, ACH, MOLLE system, weapons, optics, uniforms and a ton of shit that will make you think WTF). RFI is great until you have to pack that shit up and do the duffle bag drag all over the world... :doh: ;)


----------

